
Show HN: Whize (Alpha) – Discovery focused search engine - Grimm1
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;alpha.whize.co<p>Hi there, so this is an early version of Whize, a discovery focused search engine. Currently, as a proof of concept &#x2F; concept demo we&#x27;ve crawled all (as of a few weeks ago) of public github and given you a search engine that returns repo results based on relevancy and our notion of novelty and recency.<p>We are privacy focused and want to provide a search experience that doesn&#x27;t follow you across the internet.<p>We would love feedback and generally, we are trying to figure out if we should expand on this and are trying to gauge people&#x27;s interest.<p>You can read in-depth about what we are trying to do here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@iantbutler01&#x2F;existing-search-engines-fail-independent-and-small-businesses-enter-whize-404958949534
======
Grimm1
[https://alpha.whize.co](https://alpha.whize.co)

[https://medium.com/@iantbutler01/existing-search-engines-
fai...](https://medium.com/@iantbutler01/existing-search-engines-fail-
independent-and-small-businesses-enter-whize-404958949534)

